# My fat fatty is phat with Q-view



## kryinggame (May 5, 2012)

I've been interested in making a fatty and last night I made one. All I can say is, WOW.

The taste is amazing but those thangs ain't healthy. Whoever invented the fatty is going to hear a few harsh words from my doctor. lol.  I made an Italian fatty. Check out my pics and let me know what you think.








I rolled 2, 1 lbs pork chubbs together.







sauteed some onions and green peppers.







Then sauteed some mushroom and fresh garlic. What a sweet smell. Honey hush.







Stuffed my fattie with mozzarella cheese, provolone cheese, cheddar cheese, prosciutto, pepperoni and pesto. Heck, I got carried away!







BACON WEAVE!!! Thank you Costco's for that sweet, thick hickory bacon







Can you say roll? That fatty was so thick that I have an uneven roll.







So thick I had to hold it together with toothpicks. Yeah, I got carried away.







This ain't the prettiest picture. All that cheese oozing out doesn't look pretty. After smoking it for 4 hours at 225 degrees, the bacon was so soft so I put it in the oven at 500 degrees for 10 minutes.







So dang good but I bet my cholesterol level jumped by 25%.

These are good but I'm fattied out. I gotta hit the gym in a few minutes to work this off.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jrod62 (May 5, 2012)

Looks great ! 
I always try stuffing to much stuff in them . :biggrin:


----------



## jp61 (May 5, 2012)

Looks tasty! Everything in moderation...


----------



## rdknb (May 5, 2012)

Does look very good and it made you go to the gym so it is healthy lol


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks great good luck at the gym...you'll be back..


----------

